# maisonneuve injury



## jenmar (Jan 7, 2013)

Can someone help me out with a diagnosis code for a maisonneuve injury (ankle)? I'm not sure if there is a single code for this or if I need to use 2 or 3.
*a high fibular fracture with a wide syndesmosis and a posterior lip fracture of the tibia*
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Lorri62t (Jan 7, 2013)

*Tib Fib Fracture w/Syndesmosis*

I believe I would code first the fracture:
Upper end Tib Fib Fracture              823.02
Syndesmosis; Distal tibiofibular        845.03  
   Sprain/Strain (Tear) of Ligment area around the fracture.


----------

